# Insane college professors



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an insane psychology professor. That is all I can say. Anyone willing to share/give advice about experiences with college professors that are completely nuts?


----------



## ClockMan (May 11, 2011)

I want details on his insanity.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

He has this Santa toy that rattles, that he shakes at us when we are being too loud. He is also OBSESSED with pronoun usage (which isn't too horrible), but to the point where he actually antagonized one of my friends into walking out of the class because of it, and tells us CONSTANTLY about how to properly use they/them/their. He has written multiple books since the seventies and enjoys telling us about how he is always right. He has one of the creepiest smiles I have ever seen, and enjoys asking rhetorical questions even though supposedly we are not allowed to. He has given us an extensive list of words we are never to use in class or in writing, and freaks out whenever someone says one of these words. One of his course books states that one must contact the author for use of 'copyleft' privileges. He has a terrifying laugh that he uses during class when he thinks something he said/did is hilarious (even if it was somewhat creepy, like the racy picture examples he occasionally uses). I have to say, the Santa frightens me the most . . . o.0

I suppose you'd have to have met him to understand the extent of his insanity. I cannot possibly do him complete justice over the Internet. Just know that I leave his classroom shaking each time. :/


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds more anal than a gay scatologist.

You could endure the class while bullshitting, giving back the same load it deserves, but he'd probably meticulously take it extremely seriously and find reasons to fail you. Maybe you could drop it and do something else.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

GYX_Kid said:


> Sounds more anal than a gay scatologist.
> 
> You could endure the class while bullshitting, giving back the same load it deserves, but he'd probably meticulously take it extremely seriously and find reasons to fail you. Maybe you could drop it and do something else.


Ha. Definitely. I'd love to, but if I drop it then I just have to take psychology again later, and I really don't want to waste time doing that. 

But your little bit at the top is perfect.


----------



## ClockMan (May 11, 2011)

I...I'm intrigued by this man. I want to meet him.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

What exactly are the words he hates?


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

ClockMan said:


> I...I'm intrigued by this man. I want to meet him.


That's what you think now. 



La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> What exactly are the words he hates?


It's quite a list -- the words we are never allowed to use are these:

Accurate
Arguably
Awesome
Ballistic
Basically
Common sense
Crazy
Faith
Feel that
Indirect
Invalid
Mature/maturity
Opinion
Postal
Spiritual
Subconscious
Proved/proven/true

There is also a list of words that we are to exercise great care in using; we must make sure that we are only using them for certain definitions.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

heterogeneous said:


> That's what you think now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't sound insane to me...just sounds like an idiot. Kinda like this guy:


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I had a professor I was very sure had some form of autism. He would sit on his desk with his knees pulled to his chest and rock back and forth while lecturing. He also would demonstrate very loudly how the Chinese would historically offer tribute to the emperor. Most people didn't like him because he thought grade inflation was a huge problem and would get most people Cs and only like three people per semester an A. I got one of those As without too much effort, so I didn't really mind him.


----------



## Chell (Dec 25, 2009)

Aww I like this topic because I can relate on many levels.  Although I don't think any of my professors are really _insane,_ (...maybe just a couple) but they're all freaks on some level, lol. I mean, they're pretty... multilayered. So it's funny because nothing surprises us anymore. Let's see... today I walked in on Crazy Cat Lady (the one with the colossal academic record who only ever speaks the obvious) cursing gratuitously... you know, just... an average Monday.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

Chell said:


> Let's see... today I walked in on Crazy Cat Lady (the one with the colossal academic record who only ever speaks the obvious) cursing gratuitously... you know, just... an average Monday.


Why do you call her Crazy Cat Lady?

:ninja:


----------



## Chell (Dec 25, 2009)

heterogeneous said:


> Why do you call her Crazy Cat Lady?
> 
> :ninja:


it's an inside joke among classmates because she is single and works with animal testing or something like that.  (regardless, I'm sympathetic towards the stereotype of the crazy cat lady, so I find it endearing... that's probably not the point though.)


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep, can relate. One of my botany professors was, uh, slightly obsessed with sex. She had us watch videos called "Sexual Encounters of the Floral Kind" and "The Botany of Desire." Oh, and she showed us a video about condom manufacturing.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Honestly - that word list, I can see his problem with most of them. It's a bit dickish going nuts if anyone uses them ever, but I would say most of them don't have a place in academic writing or discourse.

He sounds like he's a bit into himself, a bit of a dick, and kind of playing up the whole eccentric professor bit. If that's the worst professor you get in your university career thank your lucky stars.


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

heterogeneous said:


> That's what you think now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professor XX, 

It is my opinion that through indirect and direct observation, my opinion of your level of sanity is arguably lower than most. You seem to feel that your level of maturity contributes to a heightened level of spiritual and moral superiority. I believe that it would be accurate to say that you seek to prove others to be invalid. When I elected this class for the semester, I had faith that it would be an interesting challenge. Moreover, I hoped to elevate my own subconscious perceptions in conjunction with my concept of common sense. Basically, you are crazy. I am so annoyed by your idiosyncratic character that I have contemplated seeking spiritual guidance in order to make it through the rest of the semester. Look, if you could admit that you're ballistic, it would be much appreciated. We both know it's true. Acceptance is, after all, the first step to change. In your case, change is essential! Psychology opens the gate to furthering education to a point where one can - for example - prevent a person from going postal. You, however, are one of the great examples of psychology gone wrong. 

However, your santa is pretty awesome. 

Much love,
A concerned student 



--

I have too much time on my hands, but honestly this guy sounds interesting!


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Depends on how you define 'insane'. I once had an incredibly racist female tutor/lecturer who fancied herself a 'feminist'. However, when students said something rude/discriminatory about people of 'other' races/ethnicities (especially Asians), the tutor didn't say anything to address the prejudice. HOWEVER, any comment perceived as 'negative' about white Westerners (especially women) ALWAYS warranted a 'response' from her end. 

Oh -- plus she didn't follow the head lecturer's directions and passed 'favourite' students (as in gave them HDs) -- even when the students didn't even meet basic criteria. Guess what? I found out they were all white, Anglo-Saxon girls and boys.

Plus she disadvantaged some students by going back on her word: She'd initially allowed students to bring in photocopies of specific texts to the exam room -- but some (white) girls ended complaining in the exam room (and these girls were either absent or gossiping during class most of the time) about not 'hearing' the tutor. And guess what happened? The tutor took away the photocopies from some students -- and didn't check others.

A disgusting, unprofessional cow with questionable ethics.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure if this can be categorized as insane, but I had an English teacher that would throw the black board eraser or chalks on us if we weren't paying attention. She would also speak English in her entire class. But she was funny to be with, and everyone loved her.


----------



## Chell (Dec 25, 2009)

lol... oh yeah I deal with that a lot too. I'd say 90% of my professors are the "eccentric" type and care a lot about wording and hidden-unspoken-meaning. I have to focus and end up feeling really tired and dizzy. Today the professor actually said "sorry", acknowleding that he had gone... a bit... too far. As for myself, I was in such a trance I stared for like five seconds when he interrupted his stream of thoughts to ask what _my name_ was.

I told this story in another topic, but I had a subject in which we were supposed to discuss history and philosophy in the most unortodox, abstract way ever, and it was fun and I enjoyed it at first, but then we had to _draw a flow chart_ with "meaningful terms" and relations between them, and I swear to god I wanted to cry because I saw ALL OF THE TERMS AND RELATIONS and had to try and pick a few 'at random' and I'd always get eeeeverything wrong.
(dear Ni-Te: I hate you... I really do. In a tsundere way.)


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

cocoabean said:


> Professor XX,
> 
> It is my opinion that through indirect and direct observation, my opinion of your level of sanity is arguably lower than most. You seem to feel that your level of maturity contributes to a heightened level of spiritual and moral superiority. I believe that it would be accurate to say that you seek to prove others to be invalid. When I elected this class for the semester, I had faith that it would be an interesting challenge. Moreover, I hoped to elevate my own subconscious perceptions in conjunction with my concept of common sense. Basically, you are crazy. I am so annoyed by your idiosyncratic character that I have contemplated seeking spiritual guidance in order to make it through the rest of the semester. Look, if you could admit that you're ballistic, it would be much appreciated. We both know it's true. Acceptance is, after all, the first step to change. In your case, change is essential! Psychology opens the gate to furthering education to a point where one can - for example - prevent a person from going postal. You, however, are one of the great examples of psychology gone wrong.
> 
> ...


I think I am going to steal this, and I'm seriously considering anonymously putting it in his office. This is amazing . . . LOL.


----------

